# Glue for Oak



## Effigy (16 Feb 2007)

Its about time I replaced my glue, as I have had this bottle on the shelf for a couple of years now.

With all the advances in glues over recent years, what would you guys recommend for glueing oak? I want to make a 5 drawer chest, so I am reluctant to go for the poly glues because of foaming and subsequent clean-up.

The chest will be oiled after finishing.

I was going to go for Titebond III.
Thoughts?


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Feb 2007)

Regular PVA will be fine, oak glues very well. Titebond III is expensive and dries quite dark. I wouldn't bother with it for furniture to be used inside.


----------



## Effigy (16 Feb 2007)

waterhead37":2h4nksrj said:


> Regular PVA will be fine, oak glues very well. Titebond III is expensive and dries quite dark. I wouldn't bother with it for furniture to be used inside.



Thanks. Any particular brand that's your favourite?


----------



## Waka (16 Feb 2007)

Frank

Titebond original Wood Glue we suffice, I've been using it for years and have found it supurb.


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Feb 2007)

I can also vouch for Titebond original and II - I used them for gluing guitar blanks for solid bodies, and had excellent results. I've recently bought a bottle of titebond III to try out, but either of the previous ones will certainly do an excellent job. Saying that, I've also had good results with bog standard EvoStick


----------



## woodbloke (16 Feb 2007)

I use an Everbuild PVA D3 adhesive, mainly 'cos I've got a local source that's cheap. That said, it's a very good adhesive and is water resistant so is good for veneering and general workshop use, no problem gluing oak or teak for that matter. All the Titebond glues are very good but the original is not waterproof so it's no good for exterior uses - Rob


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Feb 2007)

Frank,
I use Titebond I or Evostick mostly. Titebond I has a very hard glue line and it is best to scrape off any squeeze-out before it has fully set up (but not when still quite wet) as it can blunt edge tools or tear out the surface of timber. Titebond II is water resistant and has a more plastic glue line. Evostick dries clear and with a plastic glue line.


----------

